# Wild cockatoos



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I went for a walk at lunch and the Cockatoos were down foraging - beautiful birds.






The other day I also came across a rainbow lorikeet nest in the hollow of a tree trunk - it was too high for me to see in but the parents were of full guard and not at all happy that I was watching. They were so cute


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, they're beautiful 

I bet the lories were pretty, too. I used to live in Florida where there were feral cockatiels and budgies as well as green lorikeets in the palm trees. I miss seeing parrots when I go for walks! 

Lovely, thank you for sharing


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Cheeky things, they do love digging don't they. The beak is actually a shovel you know.


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

Cool video. It's so cool to live in a country where you can just come across those.
Methinks we may want to move to Aussie sometime...


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Great video, it's funny how the cockatoo you have followed with the camera ended up by stealing the other's digging spot! 

If I lived in Australia, I don't think I'd get most of my things done, I'd get too distracted by watching the cockatoos and other wild parrots. 
A simple trip to the supermarket would be a difficult task!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh, I wish I could see a bunch of cockatoos while I am walking! The most common birds here are sparrows!  Great video, thanks for sharing!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That is so cool!

What would they be digging for under the tree? 
Do they like to eat insects and/or worms?*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

How nice to be able to see them in a natural setting!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *That is so cool!
> 
> What would they be digging for under the tree?
> Do they like to eat insects and/or worms?*


Yes insects/worms, seed or nuts from the tree


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

That was a sweet video. I would love to live there...


----------

